# Mississauga DM Seeking Players



## derataman (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm a mid 30's DM with about 15 years experience.  I currently have a game going in Mississauga and we're looking for one or two more players to round out the group.  (We play about once a week.)   It is a campaign style game set in the Forgotten Realms.  So far the players are leaning towards the evil side of the fence and it's just getting interesting...
If you're interested send me an email at derataman@sympatico.ca
Women are welcome.

Greg


----------

